# Someone was looking for these!!



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here awhile back wasn't someone looking for items by this manufacturer????? This is a really nice model, but for the life of me can someone please explain to me why ti would be worth this much, or is it just another person trying to cash in for big bucks and hope someone is rich enough to buy???? Would like to seriously know if this is a fair price or price gouging, and if fair what makes these so much in demand or expensive. Regal 

No I'm not interested in buying!! Just wonderin!! 



Gauge 1 Row & Co Southern Pacific PA/B Alco 2000's - eBay (item 190499981914 end time Feb-18-11 10:32:54 PST)


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,


Real simple, 1 of 5 in the world. These are a very limited production run bass model with lots of extra details from the manufacturer and probably worth the money. The other Alco PA's are 1/29 scale and these are 1/32 scale. 


Andre


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice engines but way over priced IMO, even with one of five in this livery. Starting price @ $3000.00 USED[/b] and the reserve is not met! Why do sellers list a start price lower than the reserve, I don't get it?

I’m a diehard espee fan and I’d consider buying these engines around $3,000 if I could find Daylight coaches of comparable construction in the Gauge 1 or 1/32 scale, albeit this is a problem. There are no such offerings currently and when available I’ve heard tale that a consist of Daylight cars is worth twenty thousand dollars or more if you can find someone willing to part with them. I recently sold my NEW Gauge 1 Accucraft Daylight GS-4 for this very reason, no car availability at a reasonable price.

I have the EMD SP Black Widow F7 offering from the same builder Samhongsa, well crafted stuff and I can find freight cars to pull too for these…

Michael


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess at the end of the day they're only worth what someone is willing to pay....but when you look at the quality of the running gear etc., I would expect something kind of equivalent hand-made in Europe would run 1500-2500 each, maybe more. 

Keith


----------

